# Confused about my personality type, so I did the questionnaire



## lilimarleen (Oct 17, 2013)

*1. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.

*I'm 22 years old and female. I am depressed, emotionally unstable, and socially isolated. I am not on any medication. I hope none of those things disqualify me somehow. ​ 

* 2. What type(s) do you usually score as on tests?

*ENFP or INFP. I also regularly get ENTP, INFJ, and INTP. When I take tests to see what my cognitive functions are, I get different results almost every time. I'm so confused!

​* 3. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Choose 2 photos and look at each for as long as you feel that you need. Copy and paste the photos here (or write the link like example: www[dot]flickr[dot]com/photos/jacoboson/8697480741/in/explore-2013-05-01), and write your impression of each of them.

*"let there be novelty lights" - I like the way this picture is colored, and I really like the lights in it. I want to own things like this. It fits in with my aesthetic tastes when it comes to decor.
Looks like snow - This picture is comforting, friendly, and pretty. It makes me think of winter and Christmas, which I love. I wonder what kind of bird it is and what those berries are... and why they are on that stump. Is it going to eat those berries? Is that a _real _bird??? ARE THOSE _REAL _BERRIES??? Now I'm suspicious. :laughing:

​*4. You are on the clock to fix something, a friend of yours sits beside you and gives a lot of interesting ideas, none of them actually help or are related to your situation, but they are still something you find interesting. What is your reaction? What do you say? What do you do? What's your train of thought?

*I'm probably going to feel distressed and disordered, because I have to fix something, but I want to hear all of these interesting things my friend is saying. I feel bad that I can't multitask. I'll try, but I'll most likely end up telling them to give me a few moments to concentrate and get my work done, and then we can talk.​

*5a. What are some of your most important values? *
I'm not sure how to answer this. My values are myself, my life, hard work, being a person, making my own identity, building a real person out of this empty husk. I feel like I've only recently woken up to who I am and what I want. There are still SO many things to figure out, but I think I'm going in the right direction. I want to self-actualize. I want to LIVE... not live to die. I'm going to make something good out of my life. I want to take this seriously. I want to have fun and enjoy myself, too, but I can't have fun and enjoy myself if I feel like it's shallow and ultimately means nothing. So I'm trying to work hard to lift myself up out of this unpleasant, unclean, disoriented life I've been living for the past 6 years. I have a lot of plans for the future, some of them quite lofty, but I don't see why I shouldn't work for them. Only good things can come of it! Even if what I want changes, at least I won't be miserable and worthless anymore. I need to struggle for _something_. Right now, I have nothing to lose and everything to gain.

​* 5b. Can they change? What would be the reason if they changed?*
Of course! I don't know why they would or what they would change to, but I don't see why they couldn't. I hope they don't. I like where I'm heading. I think it's right for me. But if they do change, I'm sure they'll change to something that benefits me, and that's what is important.

​* 6. You are in a car with some other people, the people in the car are talking. Someone makes a claim that you see as immoral/rude/cruel. What is your inward reaction? What do you think? What do you say?*
It really depends on how much I disapprove of it. I won't say anything unless I think they went _way _too far. I probably won't even give any indication that I didn't like it. But I'll probably think about it for weeks afterward, mulling it over... if I truly think it's cruel and/or immoral, my opinion of the person who said it is probably tarnished forever in some small way. I'll probably end up with a long mental list of everything they do wrong, but I'll never tell them or do anything about it. That's totally not crazy, not at all. :crazy:

​* 7. a) What activities energizes you the most? Why?*
Pursuing my hobbies, chatting and having deep conversations with friends, spending a little time with my immediate family, looking up new information about things I like, consuming media (like TV shows, cartoons, books), making plans for the future, going out alone and shopping or seeing a movie

​* 7. b) What activities drains you the most? Why?*
Spending all my time alone glued to my computer, having to deal with people for extended periods of time without being able to spend some time alone reflecting on everything that's happened and re-centering myself (I still haven't developed boundaries or learned how to say "no"), having to "take care" of people and indulge their every whim - I do not want to be your babysitter!, dealing with people who are primarily takers/withholding/distant/not enthusiastic enough for me

​* 8. Do you believe you are introverted or extraverted? Why do you believe that? (Please be as detailed as possible)*I feel like I'm a really introverted extravert. :tongue: I don't know how else to describe it other than... I need and enjoy "new content" from other people. I like talking with people, I like all the new stuff they give me to think about. But at the same time, I still need to be alone and think about it all before I know how I feel about anything. (Sometimes I realize that I don't have any opinion/feelings about it at all. Sometimes I don't realize how I feel until years later!! It can be a problem for me...) I don't really need them to do fun things with me, though. I enjoy leaving the house and going out to eat or shop, but I prefer to do those things alone. Maybe I just need to branch out from my family so I can be around people that I have more in common with, but I don't feel like I'm ready yet. (I have no status in this world. I feel like I need a few more accomplishments under my belt and I need to _look _better before I can make friends.)

I feel more like I need time alone to recover, not rest. I need to recover, get my bearings. Maybe it's the same thing, though?? I just don't know.

​* 9. Please describe yourself, what do you see as your greatest strengths and what do you see as your greatest weaknesses?*
I don't know myself fully yet, I haven't accomplished anything, and I haven't had enough life experience to answer this accurately, in my opinion...

But I think some strengths of mine are that I'm generally enthusiastic about the world we live in, enthusiastic about and _for _other people and their lives, I encourage people to grow and be happy, I have a ton of interests and hobbies that I want to become knowledgeable about and competent at, I take people and their feelings seriously, I am very understanding and sympathetic.

I have a lot of weaknesses. I think the most important ones to mention are that I'm emotionally unstable and delicate. Very unhealthy, mentally and emotionally. I am doing my best to find out why and fix it. I don't want to wallow in self-pity _forever_.  I am just screwed up and I have lots of disturbing thoughts. I easily fall into really unhealthy, worrying behavior patterns. It's easy for me to become a victim. Because of that, I'm somewhat uptight these days, but I choose to be and it's working well for me. Before, I was much too tolerant and forgiving. It didn't serve me in any way.
OH, and I'm very self-centered. I love it. (Why else would I be on a personality type forum?? :wink Gotta make my life about wonderful ME or I'll lose myself again.

​* 10. Please describe yourself when you are feeling stressed. How do you act and why? Real life experiences are welcome.*
Panicked, frantic, rushed, agitated, irritable, tense, even hysterical. I feel like running away crying. Sometimes I have suicidal thoughts. Sometimes I just bear it with humiliation while thinking about skipping town and disappearing forever. Clearly, I don't handle stress well. It's a life skill I haven't learned yet. I guess it's something you learn though experience. My life stopped around age 17, but before then, if I was under any stress, no one took it seriously because I was a kid, and adults handled everything. I was allowed to just look down and do nothing.

​* 11. What is your "soft spot" (the area that makes you upset if people mess with)?*
EVERYWHERE :angry:
I'm very sensitive, no matter how hard I try to be reasonable and objective.

​* 12. What are most of the ideas/thoughts you get generally centered around (try to expand your answers as much as possible)?*
MYSELF, how I feel, how I feel about what I'm seeing/hearing/learning/doing, how I feel about what I've seen/heard/learned/done (could be from last week to my early childhood), what I want to do now, my plans for the future, what I want out of life, and then... almost all of the above, but about my friends and family (and how they feel, what they want, etc), all the stuff I like to learn about, the whole world in general, stuff I watch/read and follow, why I can't seem to keep friends, everything else under the sun (or... in my mind, I guess), I LOVE EVERYTHING!!!, I HATE EVERYTHING!!!, how One Day everyone will love me and see me for the wonder I am

​* 13. What's your opinion of getting frequent feedback on what you do? (Someone pointing out what is good, what is bad, what and how to improve) Is there a limit to how often you want feedback? If so, what is the limit?*
God, that would be helpful. I need some direction. I NEED it. I'm super sensitive, though, so I hope that if this happens, they're not doing it to hurt me, but to help me. I hope they at least constructively criticize me/give me feedback with a friendly tone. If I feel like someone is trying to manipulate me or keep me down, I will not trust anything they say ever again. Hopefully I'd be able to cut them out of my life. I have to add that because there are tons of people who only criticize others because they want to keep them from succeeding, whether they realize it or not. It's terrible! Too bad I'm not religious, or I'd pray that all humans in the world would only have the purest of intentions (which should be to help and improve) when it comes to things like this.

​* 14. Anything beyond what has been discussed that you would like to add?*
I feel like I'm an ENFP based on what I've read about cognitive functions, but it would be nice to see what someone else has to say. Like, which functions I use when I communicate or something. Yeah, as you can see, I don't fully understand these functions yet. That must be why my results are always so whackadoodle. I can't believe I just said whackadoodle.

​...​ 
So, thanks ahead of time for anyone who reads and/or responds! Thanks very much! :blushed:​


----------



## lilimarleen (Oct 17, 2013)

FWIW, when I first found MBTI, I typed as ISTP.

This is how it went: ISTP -> INTP -> INFP (for several years) -> ENFP.

It's totally driving me crazy that I don't feel 100% sure of my type.


----------

